# Most Haunted



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Does anyone watch this (UK peeps, I don't know if it's shown in America) ?

I'm a bit of an addict to be honest, but I want to ask a question. The woman who presents it, Yvette Fielding - does anyone think she is on the brink of a nervous breakdown? Every episode she runs around screaming, almost fainting with fear, at the slightest noise or whatever. What a job! Imagine having to get up every day and think - 'Right, today I'm going to get stay up all night, in the dark, in a haunted house, and tremble with terror for 10 hours.'

Saying that, the blokes aren't much better. I love it when they do the big-brave-bloke thing, then jump out of their skin when something happens. Tee hee. Did anyone see the episode when the three big burly blokes where laughing and joking, taunting the ghost to 'do something', and when the television suddenly turned itself on, they ran screaming like little girls from the room, crying and wailing. Soft as s***e!


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Tee Hee :shock:


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Haha! I just saw this show on The Learning Channel, and I was thinking the same thing! And it wasnt little stupid things that occurred during the show. Nor does she go to run-of-the-mill haunted sites. No. She was walking in the tower of a castle where people had been murdered, a woman by her husband, and there was some sort of ghost of a black dog or wolf wandering the halls. From what I myself have experienced, and from what I've heard from exorcists, it seemed incredibly plausible.

At first she was standing near the bed, and the psychic with her said "And this is the bed where she was stabbed by her husband". "Ye-ye-yes, your right, thats what our research showed...." and then the psychic continues "And this fireplace is where the wolf with red eyes - perhaps the form the husband now takes - runs into and disappears...." Immediately the woman yelps...."Something - Something just brushed against my leg.....and its getting C-c-c-cold in here......" At this point the camera guys are freaking out. You hear from the behind the cameras "Yep, yep, I bloody felt that @#$". Then she turns toward the psychic cheerily... "Where do you want to go now?". "Oh, I dont know, " he says, "Lets go outside to the gardens where the beheadings were." (!)

It mostly occured to me that these people probably pick spiritual "garbage" up on their escapades. I wouldnt be at all surprised if unnatural occurences started at their homes, or they started feeling depressed or angry a good bit of the time. Very, very weird TV programming, to be honest. Crap job if you ask me.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm into two minds about it; or rather - the truth of it. My natural inclination is, of course, to ascribe the bumps and bangs and 'orbs' to natural explainations - which I reckon about 95% of it can be. Another 4.99999% percent to unknown psychological factors, and the rest - well, possibly what you say Homes, 'spiritual' garbage, or as the great Derek Acorah says - residual energy. Whatever that is. I really don't think his 'possessions' are the real deal. Too flakey. Saying that, he does sometimes come up with surprisingly accurate names and stuff, when he isn't flinging himself around the place like a dervish.

Above all I think it's cracking entertainment. I think it's hysterical - when they get hysterical. Yvette Fielding need some benzo's, I kid you not. If she doesn't, she'll end up having a nervous breakdown in the not-to-distant future.

http://www.livingtv.co.uk/mosthaunted/


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, what really struck me as funny was the fact that when she's done screaming, she moves right onto the next locale. She's some sort of glutton for punishment, me thinks. I mean, how do you wake up (and it's a night shift job, so she probably wakes up at 6 in the evening) and psyche yourself up for a night of, as you pointed out, hysterical frenzy leading to a nervous breakdown? Yes, I definitely think she is going to lose it from this....PTSD somewhere in the near future. I dont know if benzos are going to help her at the that point, either. Risperedal and a straightjacket more than likely!

Peace
Homeskooled

PS - The most obvious conclusion I came to was that they probably ham it up a bit, or say things like "Hey, lets pretend there's a dog here, brushig up against our legs, eh?" before shooting. That would be more in line with how "reality" TV is partially scripted, and it would explain how the producers actually get these people to return, day after day. But I think that there is probably a genuine side to the show, too. It has quite a large following, and the many of the locales have well known histories.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

:arrow:


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I never saw this show because i dont think we get it here. Sounds pretty cool though.

But i dont believe in possesion's, haunting's, ghost's or any of that crap. The human mind is capable of doing some weird thing's and this can explain most of the supernatural stuff. I have no doubt at all that people see ghost's but i dont think they exist.

I had to walk through this supposedly haunted place to get home after a party. It was pitch black and about 3 in the morning. This guy died there and supposedly his spirit was still there. More then a few people have freaked out walking by that area. There's a few cottages in the area and people have heard knock's on their door's and they went to answer them but noone was there. It's a goddamn desolate spot so nobody was playing trick's there i dont think.

I was more then a little scared inspite of how drunk i was. Every little sound made me jumpy and i kept looking behind my back and all around. Thankfully i had a bottle of vodka with me to calm my nerves down. I think i finished off half the bottle on the walk through lol.

But the point is that if i hadent have heard all of those tales i dont think i would have been jumpy at all. It was all in my head.


----------

